# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» вносит изменения в стоимость некоторых услуг

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	Компания Белтелеком сообщает о том, что с 1 марта 2014 года увеличивается стоимость на услуги  Кино по запросу от byfly.
	Компания Белтелеком надеется на понимание и дальнейшее сотрудничество.
_Подробную информацию об изменениях в стоимости услуг вы сможете получить на сайте_ _byfly__.by или по телефону справочно-информационной службы 130 (справка бесплатная)._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

